# Gaming meets Socionics



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I searched for a similar thread in Socionics subforum, but didn't find anything relevant.

Certainly there must be trends in games we prefer, that reflect in some way our type or quadra we belong to. 

What genres do you like? RPG, Adventure, Strategy, Puzzle, Shooter, Horror, Interactive Movie or something else? Single-player or multiplayer? Do you think it's related to your Socionics type or quadra and how?

Do you like games with many cut-scenes that immerse you in the story, or the ones with less conversation and more action?

Are there any games you wait in anticipation for or any recommendations for your quadra-fellows?


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Forever flipping between ESI and EII.

I prefer RPG's, single player. I especially like the ones where we get to create our own characters - I enjoy writing backstories and personalities for them, looks, etc (embarrassed to admit I actually have pages of this sort of thing written down). I can play games like that over and over again because of that, finding something new each time.

Never cared for games like shooters, I don't have a good enough reaction time for them and I just don't get anything from them; the exception being games like Mass Effect where there is also a pretty strong story element. I like some games that could be considered a lightly interactive movie I suppose: they would have these cutscenes that would last >10 minutes easy with just a little bit of battles in between. I love those, love exploring the story and the lore of the game (Dragon Age Origins, Xenosaga/Xenogears series, Elder Scrolls, Final Fantasy). Suppose I can connect it to my type(s); you know it's bad when you get attached to a fictional character in a game, imagining them irl and making stories for them outside of the game in your own mind... lol.

Looking forward to an expansion of a game I have coming out this Tuesday. I'm already planning what my character will do because I may have accidentally spoiled myself already. Oops. <____<;


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I prefer strategy games or games with strong elements of strategy. I don't care if it's turn-based or real-time. Really good action, especially intense action such as beat 'em up and hack 'n' slash, are things I really enjoy as well (also, there's a surprising amount of strategy in those games that may not be apparent at first glance). 

Currently been playing LoL where I'm at low to mid-ish platinum skill-wise, returned now to Diablo 3 with the release of the new season and a major overhaul and new changes which I do think improved and made the game more interesting, got stuck playing some freemium games (Simcity BuildIt, Final Fantasy Record Keeper), Civilization 5 and I've been playing some Heroes of Might and Magic 6. Before that, I played WoW for many years at a hardcore level (used to raid in a top tier guild on my server, we were like top 5-10, total, despite having overall less raid time than the others'), Starcraft 2 though I never progressed beyond gold on the ladder though I am very sure I could have become at least platinum in time if I had just worked more on my apm.

I also have a bit of a guilty pleasure when it comes to certain city builders. I used to like the Anno series a lot as well, but I think it lost a bit of its touch after Blue Byte got bought up by Ubisoft. There's something about Ubisoft the past decade that just seems to water down all its brands. That includes HoMM. 5 was really great, 6 mostly feels average. It's decent but doesn't feel like it brings anything new and a lot of things feel worse. I actually got a free beta invitation for 7, but I am not sure I'd play seeing how atrocious the loading times are at very big maps and I am running a still pretty high-end PC with the game install on the SSD. Maybe I should give it one more try, but I just felt confused and overwhelmed by the new UI that was certainly not an improvement to the old one.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Quite an avid gamer myself, among other things.

I like a lot of RPGs, with Morrowind remaining the all-time favourite. Other post-Morrowind Elder Scrolls games are ok, but they're not Morrowind. Mount&Blade games are excellent, been playing those since the beta back in 2005. Some BioWare games, especially the first KOTOR game, were excellent. Less passionate about everything after Mass Effect 2. The Witcher series are probably my favourite of the modern story-driven RPGs. Demons/Dark Souls otherwise. Fallout deserves mention (all of them).

MMORPGs used to be loved. Especially Star Wars Galaxies before it was ruined by WoW-clone updates. Guild Wars 1 was also a memorable game. Guild Wars 2 not as much, yet occasionally enjoyable.

Played FPS games when younger, especially the Battlefield games, but I grew out of them. STALKER being the exception, that was a very good series. The ArmA games are excellent, although they aren't truthfully FPS games. I don't really like DayZ. Chivalry: Medieval Warfare is the only true FPS I play currently.

Fighting games have always been enjoyable to watch and play. Aside from Soul Calibur series I never put too much time into them. Soul Calibur I played religiously after online console gaming became a thing.

Strategic/Tactical games. Definitely the Total War series, especially the earlier ones (Medieval II and before). RTS games are quite boring as they're all about spamming. The Civilization series are awesome games. Endless Legend is the most recent of these games I have played.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I love pretty much any game, as long as it comes with a story. And even if it doesn't. I enjoy strategy games, but I'm not a big fan of turn-based ones.

I like the Dune games from way back when, Warcraft, Civilization (even if it's turn-based-- Meh!), Star Craft.

I've always loved horror as a theme, but psychological is more fun than jump scares. But, jump scares are fun too!

Adventure point-and-click games will always have a very strong place in my heart, though. :kitteh: Story, puzzles, more story, more puzzles!!


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

I am into mmorpgs and turn-based strategy rpgs. I care about character design and prefer more vibrant scenery. I love cutscenes because theyre pretty. I like characters who chat more casually and display more emotion because I dont like having the story narrated to me. I think my Fe plays heavily into that preference. I love team and character building where I get to allocate skill points and create flexible and deadly skill combinations. Indie games are great. I dislike co-op and shooters with a passion.

I play some games casually on my phone as well. Theyre mostly clickers or dating sims or puzzle or one of those parody micromanaging games.

I am currently playing a few 3ds rpgs. I used to be really into MapleStory and Guild Wars 2 which are mmos. I'm looking forward to etrian odyssey 2 untold: the fafnir knight

I'm an IEI-Fe 4w3 sx/so. I wouldn't recommend the games I play to any SLEs or LSIs because of the lack of Se/Action/Skill in my preferences.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I play literally one game - LoL - and that's it. I like it cause it's fast-paced and you gotta think on your feet. Guilty pleasure is all those games where you create a character and just explore a world, play mini games, and talk to people. I LOVE talking to random people on games. rofl. Not sure why cause I hate it irl. Also, visual novels and dating sims. Lol those are so good sometimes! Cause you gotta figure out the best things to say to get the ending you want, and that's fun.

I get super bored of MMORPGs because only the character creation and exploration part is fun. Then you gotta grind for FIFTY YEARS until anything useful happens, and everything is unrealistic and has stupid names with too many "ae" and "-iel" syllables. 

But I haven't played too many games in the first place so maybe I'll find something I like in the future. The thing about games though is that you often have to keep delving too much into unrealistic things and that really takes a toll on my energy. So I only play one that I really like, cause that's about as much fantasy I can tolerate.

Apart from that I think I enjoy games where you build up cities and homes and restaurants. I also like skill-based games like osu.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know what to tell you about my type, but I'll contribute because I like the idea behind this thread :joyous:

Some videos that reflect my genre/class/difficulty preferences:


* *































• RPGs (turn-based or otherwise)
• FPS occasionally (if worthwhile story)
• single-player > multiplayer (for the most part)
• cut-scenes are just there, no big deal
• if stealth, try not to kill anyone at all~
• more content than action
• freedom to choose
• glass cannons

I prefer when the character I'm playing is personalized in some way (whether through customization or gameplay choices). @zinnia the expansion you're talking about... Trespasser? :star:


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

mmorpg
adventure 
strategy 

People mind find this interesting: 
We took gaming’s version of the Myers-Briggs test—and you can, too | Ars Technica

Direct link to quiz: 
https://apps.quanticfoundry.com/lab/10


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I like RPGs, and I've only finished FFIV as the grinding part bores me to death. That's why I didn't complete FFVI, as my party was a bit underleveled for beating Kefka's tower. Now I play mostly Pokemon as I can be practically on autopilot while beating it. I only need a good team and I can complete the main story.

I've played strategy RPGs, mostly tried two of the SRW OG games and a bit of FE: Awakening. They're interesting, but I never completed any of them as I lost interest or I was too busy.

Hack and slash is fun too, and I get usually trolled by the short timed missions and when the sudden arrival of enemy armies. I mostly like them for beating mooks and I once completed one story mode of Warriors Orochi. Sad thing that I only had a copy of it as the game wasn't sold here.

Now with fighters, I've only played Guilty Gear and BlazBlue. They're technical so that bites my ass as I rarely bother learning combos. I have BB CT for PSP and used the easy mode option as the controls didn't work well when I tried to use special moves.

I find shooters really boring and MMORPGs way too time consuming, so I prefer single player games and that I can play offline.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> the expansion you're talking about... Trespasser? :star:


Indeed! I am such a Dragon Age nerd omgod. (also <3 Solas. ; - 

Also some other shit I just thought of: Final Fantasy Tactics, Fire Emblem. I don't even know what genre those are, fuck.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Monkey King said:


> mmorpg
> adventure
> strategy
> 
> ...


Thanks for linking. You reminded me I took it a while back:



> Achievement 91%
> Strategy 90%
> Immersion 86%
> Action 57%
> Social 12%


I wonder.



zinnia said:


> Indeed! I am such a Dragon Age nerd omgod. (also <3 Solas. ; -


Also a Dragon Age nerd. Also prepared. 

...Solas :suspicion:


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love turn based strategy games like the Civilization series. Wrote a ton of mods for Civ 4. Also a lot of real time ones too, but I prefer turn based ones because it allows me time to think and plan.

Am currently into league of legends, climbing up to platinum. I play mainly mid, adc and support. I like this game because it is exciting and takes all my attention, a great way to forget all the annoying stuff in life and just play.

I love city building games like Caesar, Pharaoh, and SimCity as well. Also was into Hearthstone and some rpg games like World of Warcraft, TES series. Wrote a ton of mods and cheats for Morrowind and Oblivion :laughing:


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

The main requirement for me to get into a game is how much sentimental value I can extract from it. This has drawn me more towards genres like RPGs, rather then stuff like Shooting games. If a game has no character appeal (or at least some type of archetypal appeal), then that game will likely not catch my interest for long.

On a related note, a good OST also enhances my experience notably as it allows me to be more emotionally immersed into the game.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Verglas said:


> On a related note, a good OST also enhances my experience notably as it allows me to be more emotionally immersed into the game.


Shadow of the Colossus did that for me:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I tend to enjoy a wide variety of games. Here are the genres and a few examples of each.

-Puzzle: Professor Layton, 999 Zero Escape/Virtue's Last Reward
-Point and click adventure: Monkey Island, Discworld Noir, Ace Attorney
-RPG: Morrowind, Tales of the Abyss, Atelier Iris (1, 2 and 3), Persona 3 and 4, Journey, Pokemon, Legend of Zelda, Okami
-Strategy: Valkyria Chronicle, Fire Emblem, Total War
-3rd Person Shooter: Halo
-Racing: Mario Kart, Micromachines

I also like arcade shooter games like Silent Hill, Resident Evil and House of the Dead and enjoy some group games like Splatoon, Smash Bros and Mario Party, but not that often.

I like games which are challenging, interesting, emotive, pretty and not luck-based.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

zinnia said:


> Indeed! I am such a Dragon Age nerd omgod. (also <3 Solas. ; -
> 
> Also some other shit I just thought of: Final Fantasy Tactics, Fire Emblem. I don't even know what genre those are, fuck.


Turned based strategy rpg  just like how 15 will be real-time action/hack n slash rpg.

Essentially, when it comes to classification of genres you need to identify the biggest element eg role-playing, action, fighting, strategy, turn-based etc. Final Fantasy will always be a role-playing game first, so other elements would be added as prefixes eg turn-based action. 

Ofc, then people disagree over genre labels anyway but I think they are useful in effectively communicating an experience.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

I like strategy games. Oldie ones like Age of Empires were pretty good.

I very much enjoy puzzle related games, ones that in any way incorporate puzzle-solving elements into their gameplay. For that matter I absolutely loved both Portal installments. Currently play The Talos Principle - philosophical puzzle game. It took a bit to figure out what was wrong with game settings, since the visuals gave me literal headache after a prolonged playing. As it turned out the problem was a tiny turned on option of camera shaking, which was supposed to provide a more realistic experience. So now it's turned off and all is smooth.

* *











Point-and-click adventures are totally my cup of tea too. Especially liked Machinarium and Deponia (first part in particular; both sequels are OK, but the first part is unequivocally the best).

* *















I also have reissue of Gabriel Knight Sins of the Fathers in my 'game-queue' and just started sci-fi horror point-and-click adventure Stasis. We'll see how it goes. Beginning was interesting 

Overall I don't like shooters and slashers, but I'm open to like any kind of game. Not once I thought: "Meh, I wouldn't like it. I don't enjoy platformers", and then Ori and the Blind Forest happens and I go: "What a cutie, witty little game!"

* *











Also occasionally return to Five Nights at Freddy's to beat another night. Game definitely succeeds at creating the very tense atmosphere.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

In my early teens when I received my first PC I used to be fascinated with the Harry Potter games, played the first three of them and continued to play them until I was 15, I was in love with the story, all the little secrets, the world itself, the characters, I used to know every straw in the HP games by the time I stopped playing them. With time, I have become obsessed with the psychological horror gaming industry (not the gory kind) and games like Amnesia: The Dark Descent , Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs (yes, even that one has its own beauty in it), Penumbra series, Silent Hill series, the Silent Hills project (P.T.) which I am still heartbroken over and Konami industries might have my eternal hatred projected into them until their cheap projects fade away in front of such a splendid and captivating ideal.

I am still a lover and enthusiast of LoL but the time I spend playing alone is making the game barely enjoyable so that might cause my abandonment of the game in the nearest future. Sometimes the westy sea becomes unbearable. Speaking of which, the Rayman series were amazing to deal with even though the arcade feature was nothing I was interested into. Generally speaking, pointless grinding without a storyline and without a captivating world are the two main causes of my disinterest in games. I've recently picked up Life is Strange and The Walking Dead game but I mostly love the first one in so many ways due to its idea and the multiple possibilities it overlays in terms of story manipulation.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I don't know what to tell you about my type, but I'll contribute because I like the idea behind this thread :joyous:
> 
> Some videos that reflect my genre/class/difficulty preferences:
> 
> ...


Ahh this is random but hi! I haven't talk to you in a while :/


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

The only problem with real time strategies is that they all basically the same and once you've played one or two of them you have the idea about all the rest ones. They only differ by theme and variations of missions and thus becoming repetitive and boring. I tried Starcraft II, but after couple missions got bored, since, then again, it follows the same trend. Think I'd like it, if I played it among the first RTS's.

I disagree though that they all about spamming. One just has to choose playing on harder levels, only then game becomes full of tactical and strategy moves, when number of your units doesn't bear much significance, but it's how good you know all their abilities and how efficiently you can use them matters.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Ah I was thinking about this. I never understood people who play mmorpg's. Strangely, three people i know who play them are IxTP.
Me ? I hate long games, open world ones especially, so gta, most rpg types (except mass effect 2), assasins creed etc. are never on my list unless suggested by some friend specificly. I usually want game to tell me what to do, waypoints, maps are all useful.
I love a good story and action. I dont ecpect much story fps games, play them like snacks, Wolfenstein, CoD, Battlefield etc.
I also love what Telltale games have been doing, TWD 1-2, The Wolf Among Us.
Batman Arkham games, Uncharted series, TLoU are all last gen favs of mine. 
I enjoy survival horror types too, Alien Isolation, The evil within.
Not a big fan of rts games, I used to play with friends competitively. I also liked SimCity games but I get bored after a while.
Yeah but for me video games are sports games. Football and basketball. I play them a lot, all year and still look forward to next one. I love those MyClub - Ultimate Team modes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To_august said:


> The only problem with real time strategies is that they all basically the same and once you've played one or two of them you have the idea about all the rest ones. They only differ by theme and variations of missions and thus becoming repetitive and boring. I tried Starcraft II, but after couple missions got bored, since, then again, it follows the same trend. Think I'd like it, if I played it among the first RTS's.
> 
> I disagree though that they all about spamming. One just has to choose playing on harder levels, only then game becomes full of tactical and strategy moves, when number of your units doesn't bear much significance, but it's how good you know all their abilities and how efficiently you can use them matters.


Ah, you never played them competitively? That's where RTS as a genre, becomes really relevant. It's not even necessarily about the strategy anymore at that point, as most people understand the basic strategies and builds and what counters what, but it's about the ability to multitask and keep up the meta mindgame:






Of course there's a great layer of what's efficient involved (there's a reason why a lot of Te types are into strategy games, I'd say) e.g. you don't go for a long macro game style on a very small map because there just aren't enough resources and space for that kind of style, and if you know a certain player is susceptible to rushes it may be more strategic to do a rush even though it's usually considered bm and lame as fuck, but yeah, that's pretty basic. 

At my best I had 60 effective apm, lol. It may be higher now, actually, as I think I have become significantly better playing real-time computer games seeing how I went from bronze to platinum in about 3 seasons of LoL which also requires a fairly decent apm, especially for the classes I play (mages). The pros out there can spam up to 200-300, at least, that's effective. No idea what the recorded maximum is.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't played video games much since the mid-90s, so I'm not really up-to-date on the "gaming" world. I've always enjoyed wacky/whimsical/imaginative games like Super Mario Bros., Sonic the Hedgehog, and, too lesser extent, the Megaman series. I didn't like games that took themselves too seriously or were too mundane in their plots and characters (games that had to do with racing, or sports, or the military,...Top Gun, for example, and Mike Tyson's Punch Out). I used to play Jaws on Nintendo fairly often; although I found the game itself dull, I loved the creepy music.

Someone showed me Minecraft the other day. I don't see the appeal of being in a world where everything looks like a lego piece and it seems you always have to be building forts and eating stuff.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Ah, you never played them competitively? That's where RTS as a genre, becomes really relevant. It's not even necessarily about the strategy anymore at that point, as most people understand the basic strategies and builds and what counters what, but it's about the ability to multitask and keep up the meta mindgame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, you just reminded me why I hate competitions. I hate the "CL1CK!". Really, gg on being better at clicking...yeah that's what is considered a skill today amongst youngsters. Not carpentry, drawing, photography, picking up girls etc. Clicking and APM lol. Wow whatever.

Also, who told you to trust signs? I take it that a smart ILI like you can see through illusions, let alone past signs.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I like RPG games the most. My favorite games have been those with a good story-line with choice and development of character. The genre can be anything, some of my favourate games are the mass effect franchise (sci-fi, futuristic, outer space, roleplay) and zelda the twilight princess (dark fantasy with gameplay includes a lot of puzzles, has a metaphorical message in each game - i heard that the twlight princess is about fear and discrimination which is very interesting i think)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Entropic said:


> You type as an IEE but you hate sanboxes? lol. Sandbox games like Minecraft are Ne heaven.


Lol, I never had much interested in Minecraft either. Although to be fair I haven't actually tried it, but it doesn't seem like the ideal game for me. As for sandboxes in general, I do like the idea of having as much CHOICE as possible, though at the same time I think there's also some limit to how much depth you can get with a million choices, so I'm fine with not having ultimate freedom or whatever in favour of some depth for each choice at least. Although, does Sims count as a sandbox? I like that, though of course that also has character creation, which I can get quite into, and interactions (though not too indepth, but...)

Anyway, I might write something more for this topic later, but now I have to leave~


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Distortions said:


> Lol, I never had much interested in Minecraft either. Although to be fair I haven't actually tried it, but it doesn't seem like the ideal game for me. As for sandboxes in general, I do like the idea of having as much CHOICE as possible, though at the same time I think there's also some limit to how much depth you can get with a million choices, so I'm fine with not having ultimate freedom or whatever in favour of some depth for each choice at least. Although, does Sims count as a sandbox? I like that, though of course that also has character creation, which I can get quite into, and interactions (though not too indepth, but...)
> 
> Anyway, I might write something more for this topic later, but now I have to leave~


No, sim is more simulation though it has a sandbox quality to it.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Before that, I played WoW for many years at a hardcore level (used to raid in a top tier guild on my server, we were like top 5-10, total, despite having overall less raid time than the others')


Just out of curiosity, which guild?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Entropic said:


> No, sim is more simulation though it has a sandbox quality to it.


Yeah well it has that element to some degree at least, but indeed, sandboxes aren't necessarily the most appealing.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

LSI

Only online. Sand box style games are best. Especially the kind where a lot of really hilarious and exciting things happen, like GTA and Minecraft. Games that have a lot of ways to annoy other players are great. 

RTS is the worst, if you play them competitively. Turn based sucks no matter how you play it. An RTS can be bearable if you play the game in a unique way. Typically it's just a bunch of douche bags repeating the same strategies over and over. 

RPGs fucking blow. Quests and all that stupid shit. So boring. I liked Knights of the Old Republic though. I think that's the only RPG I've played and not hated. And I mean the original.

Twitch games are the best. Like Call of Duty. I could play that shit for hours. CoD type games are Se heaven. Se doms and auxs love earning little useless emblems and ranks and items, and they love the fast pace. Though I do know a shit load of Se doms and auxs that live for LoL. Getting knew skins is like a drug to them.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Remcy said:


> Just out of curiosity, which guild?


Ah, not world if you thought that. Top 5-10 maybe, total, on our server. Otherwise I doubt you'd know us. We were called The Burning Dawn on the EU server Defias Brotherhood. Also one of few raid guilds that promoted RP, which was one of the main reasons why I joined.



pretense said:


> Though I do know a shit load of Se doms and auxs that live for LoL. *Getting knew skins is like a drug to them*.


OMFG, so true. XD 

/pokes @Night Huntress


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Entropic said:


> OMFG, so true. XD
> 
> /pokes @_Night Huntress_


Shut the fuck up. The most recent skin I bought wasn't even for myself.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> Shut the fuck up. The most recent skin I bought wasn't even for myself.


Doesn't mean you don't want them, lol.


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Used to play one MMORPG (Lineage 2), Diablo 2, and strategic games (Rome: Total War + modifications, HoMM 3). 
I prefer turn-based games (heroes, fallout).

Now I don't have time for games anymore. With an occasional exception for Heroes 3 for social reasons (nerdy meetups with friends) and the new XCOM for fun  though I haven't played the latter for months, since it's hard to find a match online and I don't fancy waiting.
If anyone plays XCOM I will be happy to play a match or two.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Entropic said:


> Ah, you never played them competitively? That's where RTS as a genre, becomes really relevant. It's not even necessarily about the strategy anymore at that point, as most people understand the basic strategies and builds and what counters what, but it's about the ability to multitask and keep up the meta mindgame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

I believe I never played anything multiplayer. It's all single-player for me.

Dat guy in the video. I don't see much fun in the process of playing this way, except for win-feel in the end plus competitive element. Yeah, too much spamming this way.

I must be missing on something, but that's definitely not what I like or seek from gaming.

I'm biased here of course, since I like more to figure out something than games aiming at fast reaction or quick action.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

All that starcraft talk reminds me of Polt (also known as Harry Polter, because he looks like Harry Potter). That guy is one of the best SC2 players, I think he's an SLI, he (almost) always uses the same build but still destroys his opponents. 

It's not just his APM that make pro players incredible. RTS games such as SC2 are basically the same as MOBA, fighting or FPS games where your reaction time trumps everything else. Through thousands of hours of gameplay you know what to do and when to do it, after that it comes down to how well and fast you can execute everything that has been stored in your 'muscle memory'. The thinking part usually comes before a match (preparation) and after a match (analysis).

I wonder if there's been a study done on pro players and their socionics type. If not, we might be able to do this together. Pick a game and type all the pro players. It will be interesting to see the correlations.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dedication said:


> All that starcraft talk reminds me of Polt (also known as Harry Polter, because he looks like Harry Potter). That guy is one of the best SC2 players, I think he's an SLI, he (almost) always uses the same build but still destroys his opponents.
> 
> It's not just his APM that make pro players incredible. RTS games such as SC2 are basically the same as MOBA, fighting or FPS games where your reaction time trumps everything else. Through thousands of hours of gameplay you know what to do and when to do it, after that it comes down to how well and fast you can execute everything that has been stored in your 'muscle memory'. The thinking part usually comes before a match (preparation) and after a match (analysis).
> 
> I wonder if there's been a study done on pro players and their socionics type. If not, we might be able to do this together. Pick a game and type all the pro players. It will be interesting to see the correlations.


You can usually tell type from their playstyle. Lots of xLI in the scene though. I used to follow IdrA a lot, and he's probably an ILI though it's easy to stereotype him to be SLI due to his inflexible style but that's why I think he's Ni actually. He was always so concerned about how to get to the macro game and would rq if he messed up because he thought the game was over. 

Players like TheLittleOne are clearly Ne leads. More focus on exploring new styles and creativity than following and mastering known builds. I also think that tactical and strategic shows a lot in strategy games. Strategic types would say stuff like, practice the same build every game. Tactical types are more wishy-washy and adapt more to the opponent. Just few examples.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't care about the story, not even in the slightest. I only play for the gameplay. No matter what game it is, I hardly ever pay attention to any narrative being given to me. I absolutely hate cutscenes and anything of the sort. Oddly enough tho, I tend to play a lot of RPGs and games with heavy narrative elements because the immersive gameplay draws me in. 

When I played The Witcher 3, for example, I just skipped all the dialogue, cutscenes, text etc., I just wanted to be a badass dude with a sword and beat up monsters. Was fun, spent like 100 hours in that game.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Negativity Bias said:


> When I played The Witcher 3, for example, I just skipped all the dialogue, cutscenes, text etc., I just wanted to be a badass dude with a sword and beat up monsters.


The Witcher games have pretty horrible combat though. If I'm playing a game for it's combat it's things like Dark Souls, Chivalry or even fighting games (Mortal Kombat, Soul Calibur, etc.).


----------

